

 To Fight Religious Monuments, Atheists Plan Their Own Symbols - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/05/us/to-fight-religious-monuments-atheists-plan-their-own-symbols.html?hp&_r=0

======
GnwbZHiU
“True equality means all or none,” “Christianity has had an unfair privilege
for at least the last 150 years. We want to level the playing field by
stripping them of privilege, and bringing them to equality with all other
ideologies.”

That's silly, you don't want to include suicide-bomber's ideology. Not all
ideologies are created equal.

